# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  [Vido] Michel Platini raconte les finales de Ligue des Champions

## Escapetiger

Des images d'archive exceptionnelles, une bande-son  la hauteur, une ralisation de mme niveau, un Michel Platini charismatique comme on l'aime...  



> Dans "Champions pour l'Histoire", Michel Platini livre  RMC Sport son regard de passionn sur plus de 60 ans d'histoire de la Coupe d'Europe des Clubs Champions, devenue l'UEFA Champions League. "Elle est pleine de grands joueurs, pleine de beau jeu, elle est pleine de drame, pleine de passion, elle est pleine de vie, pleine de tout ! La Coupe dEurope des Clubs Champions et ensuite la Champions League est certainement la meilleure comptition au monde", explique Michel Platini.





_Transversales : Platini raconte les finales de LDC - RMC Sport_

Avec, entre autres, par ordre d'apparition, de citation ple-mle...

Gabriel Hanot; Alfredo Di Stfano, Miguel Muoz, Raymond Kopa, Ferenc Pusks & Francisco Gento (Real Madrid), Roger Piantoni & Just Fontaine (Stade de Reims), Mrio Coluna, Jos guas & Eusbio (Benfica Lisbonne), Zoltn Czibor (FC Barcelone) , Gianni Rivera & Pierino Prati (AC Milan), Sandro Mazzola, Giacinto Facchetti & Helenio Herrera (Inter Milan), Amancio & Fernando Serena (Real Madrid), Tommy Gemmel, Bobby Murdoch, Stevie Chalmers & Billy McNeill (Celtic Glasgow), Bobby Charlton, George Best & Sir Matt Busby (Manchester United), Rinus Isral & Ove Kindvall (Feyenoord Rotterdam), Rinus Michels, Piet Keizer & Johan Cruyff (Ajax Amsterdam), Franz Beckenbauer, Sepp Maier & Gerd Mller (Bayern Munich), etc.

 ::fleche::  Ligue des champions de l'UEFA  Wikipdia

 ::fleche::  Et vous ? Vos premiers mois avec les journaux, la radio, la tlvision, internet, le stade ?

----------

